

Hacking Our Nervous Systems - dnetesn
http://digg.com/2015/hacking-the-nervous-system

======
bytefactory
"But it’s very clear that the human is one entity: mind and body are one. It
sounds logical but it’s not how we looked at it before. We didn’t have the
science to agree with what may seem intuitive. Now we have new data and new
insights."

This is one of my favourite things about science. People of science aren't
afraid of admitting that they are wrong.

~~~
sevenadrian
agreed, definitely why it's one of my favorite disciplines (you can consider
science a discipline right?).

I always admire pursuits that strive to be objective, and science is
definitely an embodiment of that.

------
Terr_
People have been hacking other people's nervous systems for years. For black-
hat examples, consider scams, advertising, and nocebo effects.

------
vidar
Once again meditation is the answer!

